# How you notate (or ideas how do this) synth knob/slider/button ?



## JPQ (Mar 4, 2021)

How you notate (or ideas how do this) synth knob/slider/button ? i what know there is no standard notation for these.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 5, 2021)

It depends on what the control does. If it's controlling an LFO for example you could use vibrato notation.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 5, 2021)

For example oscilattor pulse width,filters,oscilator mixer etc.
and all kind things and i want generic solution.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 5, 2021)

You can create your own symbol key or just write the words in English to describe what you want. As long as the musicians can understand what you want you've done it correctly.


----------

